# I did a printing test today.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I did a test today to see if I’m printing or just paranoid about it. I saw a LEO on the way home from picking my daughter up from school. I deliberately caught his eye and gave him the, “Hi” nod. I even made him wait for me as I walked behind his squad car as he was trying to pull out. 

If I was printing he sure made no indication that he saw it because nothing was said. I’m sure it’s just my paranoia from being a new CCW permit holder.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I get fairly paranoid myself but i have found that walking is not a problem. I tend to worry most when i bend over to get something from the bottom shelf at walmart.

I have to admit i have learend you have to dress for your gun and sometimes that can get really hard.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I did a test today to see if I'm printing or just paranoid about it. I saw a LEO on the way home from picking my daughter up from school. I deliberately caught his eye and gave him the, "Hi" nod. I even made him wait for me as I walked behind his squad car as he was trying to pull out.
> 
> If I was printing he sure made no indication that he saw it because nothing was said. I'm sure it's just my paranoia from being a new CCW permit holder.


You should never be TOO relaxed about printing, but the paranoia will fade after a couple of months or so. I fear I sometimes get too relaxed about it. One thing I absolutly get too relaxed about is where to carry. Here in Texas biusnesses must post signs at every entrance with one particular statment, stating, the state penal code, if they do not want ccw in their establishment. I always remember to leave it in the car when I go to the post office and to the Ft Worth Zoo ( it is posted and that really pisses me off ) and I leave it at home when I work on the local military base about twice a year, and I don't go to bars so that isn't a problem.
I see so few leagal signs I sometimes forget to look before I enter some place I have never been before.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Sorry tnoisaw, I kinda went off topic there.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

An average group of people cannot even agree on a simple description of a robber, or someone else of interest. That shows you how much attention the average person pays. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Every Thursday night, a bunch of car enthusiasts hang out at the Hooters parking lot. One of the guys that attends regularly is a local LEO. I've spent several Thursday nights hanging out next to him while I was carrying. He never said a thing. He knows I have a CHL but I never tell anyone if I'm actually carrying or not. Cannot confirm or deny thing, you know. I just throw out a vague response and smile. I don't think he (or most LEOs) really bother to bust people for printing anyway.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I don't think he (or most LEOs) really bother to bust people for printing anyway.


Is that even an arrestible offense?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Like showing off for a bunch of girls or something stupid. Or whipping it out and palying Billy bad boy. That's the way to get busted. If they notice, and you are not doing something dum, they are not going to bother you.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Is that even an arrestible offense?


Yes, if it can be detected as a gun by a "reasonable" person, per Texas law.

There's a slight bulge on my right side when I'm carrying. Nothing that a "reasonable" person can detect as a gun. Imagine a washcloth. Fold it twice and tape it to my hip. Then pull my t-shirt over it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe I am wrong... And, it depends on who teaches the CHL class. But, I have taken 3 classes now, and my 4th will be next year (had a permit since 1996).

I've been told that you can print all day long in TX, as long as it remains covered and the gun is not uncovered. Now, should U print? No. And, if U do, U risk being asked to leave in places that are not even signed. But, it is my understanding that it doesn't matter.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The "covered" question came up in my class. A student asked if he was wearing a very light almost see-thru shirt and you can clearly see there's a gun but still "covered", would that be "concealed". The answer was no.

The applicable section:



> GC §411.171. DEFINITIONS.
> (3) "Concealed handgun" means a handgun, the presence of which is not openly discernible to the ordinary observation of a reasonable person.


That's why I am not worried about bulging. Or even the butt of the gun sort of poking out. For all they know, it's a cell phone or pager. I see many people with flashlights, pocket knives, key rings, etc., clipped to their belts around here. It's rather normal.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

well heres a vague (not legalese) take on this one , but most states still realize it is a conceaeled weapon license,not a "only God and you can know ya got it on" license.If it is accidently seen by someone it is not brandishing ,if yer wavin it around yellin I got a gun yer in deep caacaa:mrgreen: 
I have bent over in the grocery store and gotten "looks" but nobody seems to panic over it here in Eedahow.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> ...I have bent over in the grocery store and gotten "looks" but nobody seems to panic over it here in Eedahow.


Scooter- I've seen your picture man. I think people are in condition yellow as soon as they see you so seeing the gun only confirms their suspicions.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Scooter- I've seen your picture man. I think people are in condition yellow as soon as they see you so seeing the gun only confirms their suspicions.:mrgreen:


Uuummmm ..........thanx:mrgreen: 
I think...:smt011


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an interesting story about this; My wife and I were on vacation, driving from Alabama to Mexico(no, I didn't carry across the border. I only look stupid.). Anyway, we were shopping at a outlet mall somewhere around San Antonio, She wanted me to get some new jeans. I was carring my Taurus P140 IWB. After tring the jeans on and deciding which size I needed (big enough to carry my pistol), as I left the dressing room, I forgot to put my cover shirt back on. The taurus was shining proudly. the girl that keeps you from stealing clothes, gave me the stangest look. Not to mention the two other customers standing there. When I realized that my pistol was in the open, I understood the look of fear that I got. Most people don't understand the basic need to defend yourself or your family. I can only imagine the conversation after I left. They probably wondered f I was a criminal. After I got home, I found Packing.org (great site for traveling with your ccw). It turns out, that because Texas dosen't recognize my home state's ccw permit, I was a criminal. I was carring in a state that didn't allow me to.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

The may have thought you were undercover LEO too. I would have liked to see the looks though.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

If it were me, I wouldn't be tempting the devil! Just my .02


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Yes, if it can be detected as a gun by a "reasonable" person, per Texas law.
> 
> There's a slight bulge on my right side when I'm carrying. Nothing that a "reasonable" person can detect as a gun. Imagine a washcloth. Fold it twice and tape it to my hip. Then pull my t-shirt over it.


If someone questions the bulge, just tell 'em it was a poorly done liposection.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> If someone questions the bulge, just tell 'em it was a poorly done liposection.
> 
> WM


ROTFLMFAO :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> If someone questions the bulge, just tell 'em it was a poorly done liposection.
> 
> WM


I just tell them its my colostomy bag and ask if they wanna see it....they usually leave quickly


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

If someone asks me about the bulge, I'll just say it's a "medical" device that keeps my heart beating.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> If someone asks me about the bulge, I'll just say it's a "medical" device that keeps my heart beating.


This works too. Why yes, I am indeed happy to see you.:mrgreen:


----------

